# Serra from Peru



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

I purchased this critter from a reputable source that imports his own stuff.
I was told it is a Rhom upon purchase it was just an inch in length max!
I posted pics here and got the sanch id but now that it is bigger and I have some better shots.
I wanted to see what Frank and everyone else has to say now.

Thanks in advance!

Greg

Sorry for the flash shots.



















Sorry this one is a little blurry!


----------



## cfb (Mar 14, 2007)

Very nice Sanchezi! At 1", most serras look identical to each other and it is not uncommon for the Peruvian collectors to export them as rhombs.

Randy
CFB


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

franks not around ne more i think

nice sanchezi


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

yep sanchezi.....a nice one too


----------



## mum74985 (Apr 29, 2007)

Sanchezis..


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

That sanchezi seriously looks extremely nice.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i will fill in for frank on this one. lol

S.Sanchezi

ID complete.


----------



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

Thanks guys, it fits all the sanch id pics I have seen as well except the belly serra!
The belly serra are very uniform and what not.
Thanks for the id!
Greg


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

Greg Stephens said:


> Thanks guys, it fits all the sanch id pics I have seen as well except the belly serra!
> The belly serra are very uniform and what not.
> Thanks for the id!
> Greg


what the hell is a belly serra?


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

starbury said:


> Thanks guys, it fits all the sanch id pics I have seen as well except the belly serra!
> The belly serra are very uniform and what not.
> Thanks for the id!
> Greg


what the hell is a belly serra?
[/quote]
i think he meant serrea...it runs below the belly


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

~IronMonkey~ said:


> That sanchezi seriously looks extremely nice.


ID complete as frank would say..


----------

